
Google’s Outrage Mobs and Witch Hunts - mpweiher
https://medium.com/@mikewacker/googles-outrage-mobs-and-witch-hunts-b1d8fa9c74d9
======
bediger4000
Very recent duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20119838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20119838)

I'm pretty sure there was another instance of this article even further in the
past, I just couldn't find it.

